# new tipplers



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

hey guys these r my 2010 set.

waiting for ur coments.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

*more of them*

here are some more


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

*more of them*

and some more.....sorry about the 1 st pic.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

thnx verry much


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

The bird in white is adorable... Thanks


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They are very pretty--real different looking---Thanks for the picture...c.hert


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

thnx for ur coments


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice tipplers! Are you in Santa Clarita Valley (SCV)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

thnx...ya i m in scv


----------

